# US Election Question



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 29, 2008)

It isn't very clear on Wikipedia or the BBC Website; when are the results of the US Election announced? Is it the next day in Britain? It's just I'm confused about it. I know Inauguration Day is when the new President is sworn in, but I'm not sure if we know beforehand.

Like when a new monarch is crowned, you know that that person is the new monarch, but it can be months before a coronation happens.


----------



## Flora (Oct 29, 2008)

I read from something in my newspaper that they're not officially announced until...January Sixth, I think.  Usually, people know who won beforehand.

Then again, I thought I understood the whole process before I read it, so... ^^;


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know, there's always this thing called the Internet which, strangely enough, British people have. I'm sure it'd be the next day.

EDIT: unless you're referring to the USA itself. It's after they count them. :S


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 29, 2008)

The elections are November 4th, I think. We usually get the results a few days after the elections, but pollsters love polling people who just came out of voting to try and get an early result.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 29, 2008)

... said:


> The elections are November 4th, I think.


Yes, they are. (And they're on my birthday. :3 This year, at least.)


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 29, 2008)

Exit polls virtually immediately, official results significantly later. Unless it's really close, though, exit polls are accurate enough. We should know who wins Tuesday evening.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 29, 2008)

Hell, it's pretty obvious who's going to win already.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 29, 2008)

Retsu said:


> Hell, it's pretty obvious who's going to win already.


Don't say that, please, you'll jinx it. :(


----------



## Retsu (Oct 30, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Don't say that, please, you'll jinx it. :(


http://electoral-vote.com/


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 30, 2008)

Retsu said:


> http://electoral-vote.com/


I am willing to bet I have been following the elections a hell of a lot more closely than you; I know the figures. _Stop jinxing it._


----------



## Alexi (Oct 31, 2008)

We should know anywhere from a few hours later to a few days. 

And anything can happen between now and then, so no, we don't know who will win.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Nov 1, 2008)

Watch Obama win, because everbody votes for him since they think it would be cool to have a black guy for President.

What we TRULY need for President is a GENIUS! Vote for someone with Aspergers!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 1, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> Watch Obama win, because everbody votes for him since they think it would be cool to have a black guy for President.
> 
> What we TRULY need for President is a GENIUS! Vote for someone with Aspergers!


Hahaha, that explains everything.
Sorry to break it to you, buddy, but if people don't vote for Obama they'll vote for McCain, which would suck balls, or someone who has no chance of winning, like Nader.

And Asperger's, espoecially Autism, is considered a disability so good luck seeing a President affected with a severe case of it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 1, 2008)

Asperger's ≠ genius.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 1, 2008)

close times in EST; exit poll results shouldn't take too much longer


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 1, 2008)

Pretty sure that it's gonna be close, though I'm not going to say anything so as not to jinx the election. Let's just say that I'm politically a true blue.


----------



## Minish (Nov 1, 2008)

If McCain gets in I will laugh for a long time. :D Then probably cry a bit.

I can't believe I'm staying up at night to watch the _American election_. I am officially a messed up English teenager.

They better count them quickly. D<


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 1, 2008)

> I am officially a messed up English teenager.


No, you really aren't. The ones who think US politics don't affect the world are.

A lot of people are annoyed at the way I follow US politics because "it doesn't concern you". That is really starting to get on my nerves. Do people not understand that where the US leads, the world follows? Europe has, I believe, somewhere in the vicinity of four left governments right now (and one of them is the UK). If Obama wins, I am willing to bet that will increase.



> Pretty sure that it's gonna be close, though I'm not going to say anything so as not to jinx the election.


It probably won't be close, if you ask me. For a day or two it looked like Obama might be slipping in PA, but I think it's mostly my paranoia that is keeping me from all-out celebration.



> Let's just say that I'm politically a true blue.


US-blue or everywhere-else-blue?


----------



## Minnow (Nov 1, 2008)

If everyone, for some insane reason, votes for the same person on where you can write in any name instead of picking McCain, Obama, Nader, Barr, Baldwin, or McKinney, then does that person legally have to become president?


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Nov 1, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> US-blue or everywhere-else-blue?


Well, the only politics I really care about are British and to a certain extent American politics, and I support the Conservatives and Democrats in those countries, so sort of in the middle. If I said everywhere else blue, I might be supporting something like the BNP or UKIP in another country.




opaltiger said:


> It probably won't be close, if you ask me. For a day or two it looked like Obama might be slipping in PA, but I think it's mostly my paranoia that is keeping me from all-out celebration.


If the racist states really do stay racist, then it could be close, as that's a good half of south America. Although the big states are Democrats, I seem to recall, so who knows. As long as we don't have Independents wrecking it for the Democrats like last election, then we should be fine.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 1, 2008)

> Well, the only politics I really care about are British and to a certain extent American politics, and I support the Conservatives and Democrats in those countries, so sort of in the middle. If I said everywhere else blue, I might be supporting something like the BNP or UKIP in another country.


By "everywhere else" I meant how the US is the only place where blue means left. Also why are you supporting the Conservatives wtf. :(



> If the racist states really do stay racist, then it could be close, as that's a good half of south America. Although the big states are Democrats, I seem to recall, so who knows. As long as we don't have Independents wrecking it for the Democrats like last election, then we should be fine.


Obama's plan does not generally involve winning the southern states, and you may want to do some more research (said southern states have the highest African American percentages in the country). I wouldn't be surprised if Obama broke 350. Also last election was John Kerry's to lose, and he lost it; if you absolutely insist on blaming Independents 2000 is the clear target with Nader definitely costing Al Gore the election.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 1, 2008)

> By "everywhere else" I meant how the US is the only place where blue means left.


This had me confused for the _longest _time X3

But I think it's kind of sad that the UK government at the moment is as left as we're gonna get. Like Ruby said somewhere else, the left is actually becoming increasingly right...and the fact that parties like UKIP even exist despresses me.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 1, 2008)

> But I think it's kind of sad that the UK government at the moment is as left as we're gonna get.


It always frustrates me that the Lib Dems are large enough to actually make it worth voting for them but small enough that they never WIN anything.


----------



## Jolty (Nov 1, 2008)

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Well, the only politics I really care about are British and to a certain extent American politics, and I support the Conservatives and Democrats in those countries, so sort of in the middle.


...aren't Democrats and Conservatives like almost opposites or something


----------

